# online radio stations



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

My favorite is http://www.lounge-radio.com out of Switzerland (love this country!). They play nujazz, brazil electro and ambient.

Check it out!

uni-g


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

My favorite is http://www.lounge-radio.com out of Switzerland (love this country!). They play nujazz, brazil electro and ambient.

Check it out!

uni-g


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

i dunno but can i get a hug?

lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

i dunno but can i get a hug?

lol


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> i dunno but can i get a hug?
> 
> lol


SB!!!! I only give hugs to those who are nice to me. 

uni-g


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> i dunno but can i get a hug?
> 
> lol


SB!!!! I only give hugs to those who are nice to me. 

uni-g


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

since when have i not been nice to you???

im confused

ive never said ONE negative thing to you ever, i actually said you were pretty hot lol.....

its ok though


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

since when have i not been nice to you???

im confused

ive never said ONE negative thing to you ever, i actually said you were pretty hot lol.....

its ok though


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey Uni,

I checked out online radio stations for a little while, I mean a really short little while, then just stopped it. I think it's because if you try looking elsewhere, you can get much more... I.E. a program called "SoulSeek" has practically every full album from virtually every musical genre known to man. I usually download stuff from there and give it a whirl.

The reason I started looking for radio stations online were few. For one all the local radio stations here are pretty much crap. They play the same 12-20 songs over and over. It's really bad; they didn't used to be like that. But also, I found certain bands/music I really liked and I wanted to find comparable stuff to enjoy. Anyway, what I started doing was just going to Amazon.com and listening to CD's based on others' reviews of CD's that I did in fact enjoy.

Still, all that's not quite as easy as listening to the radio, free of doing anything. I'll check out that link above soon.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey Uni,

I checked out online radio stations for a little while, I mean a really short little while, then just stopped it. I think it's because if you try looking elsewhere, you can get much more... I.E. a program called "SoulSeek" has practically every full album from virtually every musical genre known to man. I usually download stuff from there and give it a whirl.

The reason I started looking for radio stations online were few. For one all the local radio stations here are pretty much crap. They play the same 12-20 songs over and over. It's really bad; they didn't used to be like that. But also, I found certain bands/music I really liked and I wanted to find comparable stuff to enjoy. Anyway, what I started doing was just going to Amazon.com and listening to CD's based on others' reviews of CD's that I did in fact enjoy.

Still, all that's not quite as easy as listening to the radio, free of doing anything. I'll check out that link above soon.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Unfortunately, I find it impossible to focus on more than one task at a time. Can't work on the computer w/music playing. Can't study w/the TV on. Can't fall asleep to music, or any noise, etc.

Spent most of college in the library as the dorms were too noisy. Have pissed off co-workers who like to listen to the radio at work. I have to insist they turn it off, not just down.

Multi-tasking is DP-ville for me.

Also, I prefer to listen to the radio lying on my sofa, or driving in my car on a fine summer evening.

*Question though*
I was recently blasted with Malware. I'm leery of downloading or whatever you need to do to get these stations. It looks like a download.
*Is there any chance of getting a computer virus, malware, etc. by using the radio on the internet? There are a few talk shows that aren't local I'd like to listen to now and again. Music too.*

Best,
D :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Unfortunately, I find it impossible to focus on more than one task at a time. Can't work on the computer w/music playing. Can't study w/the TV on. Can't fall asleep to music, or any noise, etc.

Spent most of college in the library as the dorms were too noisy. Have pissed off co-workers who like to listen to the radio at work. I have to insist they turn it off, not just down.

Multi-tasking is DP-ville for me.

Also, I prefer to listen to the radio lying on my sofa, or driving in my car on a fine summer evening.

*Question though*
I was recently blasted with Malware. I'm leery of downloading or whatever you need to do to get these stations. It looks like a download.
*Is there any chance of getting a computer virus, malware, etc. by using the radio on the internet? There are a few talk shows that aren't local I'd like to listen to now and again. Music too.*

Best,
D :shock:


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Dreamer,

You can be confident in downloading Winamp, the primary MP3 player used around the world. No worry of viruses. Generally, websites who offer radio stations just have a URL, or net address, that you copy, and paste it into your winamp player. It's all very easy, and I can help you if need be.

Don't worry about any viruses.

Oh, http://www.winamp.com


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Dreamer,

You can be confident in downloading Winamp, the primary MP3 player used around the world. No worry of viruses. Generally, websites who offer radio stations just have a URL, or net address, that you copy, and paste it into your winamp player. It's all very easy, and I can help you if need be.

Don't worry about any viruses.

Oh, http://www.winamp.com


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool Jason! Thanks!
8) 
Best,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool Jason! Thanks!
8) 
Best,
D


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

I love _All That Jazz with Brian Parker_. You need to download something called Abacast, "a plugin to connect to the audio streaming." I have had this on my machine for a long time with no problems or wierdness.

http://www.jazz-radio.fm/home1.php


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

I love _All That Jazz with Brian Parker_. You need to download something called Abacast, "a plugin to connect to the audio streaming." I have had this on my machine for a long time with no problems or wierdness.

http://www.jazz-radio.fm/home1.php


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

--


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

--


----------

